
Ask HN: What's the best way to market/grow a side project? - arvindsivak
I&#x27;m a student interested in building a task management application for a niche audience and not really sure how to begin marketing&#x2F;building a customer base. Any advice would be helpful!
======
dale14
I'd say that depends on your project. But take a look at how Unsplash started
--> [http://for-starters.com/luck-favors-the-doers-unsplash-
crew-...](http://for-starters.com/luck-favors-the-doers-unsplash-crew-story/)

Also, check out this site listing how famous startups acquired their first
users --> firstusers.io

Hope this helps!

------
johi
The story of Angry Birds could be valuable

------
justme00
Check this out [https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-startup-
stories](https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-startup-stories)

